# Introducing different animals



## Tortoisesturtles (May 4, 2019)

Can I keep my tortoise in the same enclosure as a tegu both babies


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2019)

No. Species should not be mixed. Even if they are from the same area, you/we can not or do not provide the space they would have in the wild to claim their own territory and too get out of harm's way and to fight off any diseases or parasites that one should not transfer to the other but would because of the close quarters.


----------



## TechnoCheese (May 4, 2019)

+1 for definitely not. Especially because one is omnivorous.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2019)

The tegu will grow much faster than your tortoise and is very likely to harm it.

Not a good idea on any level.


----------



## Lyn W (May 5, 2019)

I don't know anything about Tegus but I do know that even if your tortoise avoids physical harm it is likely to become so stressed that it will become ill.
They don't even like sharing with another tortoise so why would they be happy sharing with another species?


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (May 7, 2019)

I have to admit that I was a bit naive I actually put them together ..... after watching them for an hour they didn't seem intrested in one another besides a little smell test so I thought hm seems to work but as I looked later again I saw that the tegu was constantly attacking my torts hind legs I think he thought they are insects I separated them immediately lucky no harm was done besides stress for the tort I should have listened to ur posts but I was too naive


----------



## TechnoCheese (May 7, 2019)

Tortoisesturtles said:


> I have to admit that I was a bit naive I actually put them together ..... after watching them for an hour they didn't seem intrested in one another besides a little smell test so I thought hm seems to work but as I looked later again I saw that the tegu was constantly attacking my torts hind legs I think he thought they are insects I separated them immediately lucky no harm was done besides stress for the tort I should have listened to ur posts but I was too naive



Thank you for at least sharing what happened so that other people don’t do it.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Jun 3, 2019)

That tegu May end up having an appetite for tortoise. Be Careful and keep separate


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Dec 26, 2019)

Mixing species is never a good idea.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 27, 2019)

Ramirezm2 said:


> That tegu May end up having an appetite for tortoise. Be Careful and keep separate


I don't know, if they're young.
My Redfoot eat slow lizards.


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 8, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't know, if they're young.
> My Redfoot eat slow lizards.


LoL !!! So would mine, but the lizards here are all pretty quick.
Interestingly, though, my green iguanas are constantly visited in their outdoor cages by small anoles who even perch on their heads, and the big monster iguanas are totally unmoved. O course, the green iguanas are strictly folivores/vegetarian!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2020)

TammyJ said:


> LoL !!! So would mine, but the lizards here are all pretty quick.
> Interestingly, though, my green iguanas are constantly visited in their outdoor cages by small anoles who even perch on their heads, and the big monster iguanas are totally unmoved. O course, the green iguanas are strictly folivores/vegetarian!


Green iguanas are now being hunted and killed here. And there is a growing market for the meat and eggs.
I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 9, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Green iguanas are now being hunted and killed here. And there is a growing market for the meat and eggs.
> I haven't tried it yet...


They are a curse in Cayman too, where they are presenting a problem for the endangered Cayman Blue Iguanas. I guess mine are the lucky ones, living in luxurious captivity, no chance of being killed and eaten!
Yes. Florida is under siege by the iguanas and the Burmese pythons...even some monitor lizards!!!
But that's another topic!


----------



## jsheffield (Jan 9, 2020)

Tortoisesturtles said:


> I have to admit that I was a bit naive I actually put them together ..... after watching them for an hour they didn't seem intrested in one another besides a little smell test so I thought hm seems to work but as I looked later again I saw that the tegu was constantly attacking my torts hind legs I think he thought they are insects I separated them immediately lucky no harm was done besides stress for the tort I should have listened to ur posts but I was too naive



There should be a thread with all of the repetitions of this post in it:

"I asked people who know stuff I don't know questions about that stuff because it's important to me, but I either couldn't be bothered to wait for their answer or didn't want to listen to the advice I had originally asked for... bad things happened."

Jamie


----------

